# Microcode update issue TSC_DEADLINE - please update ...

## mahdi1234

Hi there,

I have followed https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode#New_method_without_initram-fs.2Fdisk section 5 i.e. built-in to the kernel option and I have following setup

```
CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="amdgpu/topaz_ce.bin amdgpu/topaz_mc.bin amdgpu/topaz_me.bin amdgpu/topaz_mec2.bin amdgpu/topaz_mec.bin amdgpu/topaz_pfp.bin amdgpu/topaz_rlc.bin amdgpu/topaz_sdma1.bin amdgpu/topaz_sdma.bin amdgpu/topaz_smc.bin intel-ucode/06-3d-04"

```

However update doesn't seem to work due to

dmesg | grep microcode

```
[    0.000000] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x25 (or later)

[    0.808193] microcode: sig=0x306d4, pf=0x40, revision=0x16

[    0.809562] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

```

Any idea or what more info I should give to solve the problem?

cheers

----------

## Ant P.

If the firmware's built in and loading correctly, it should be one of the very first lines in dmesg - look up there. There's a chance it may have scrolled off the top of the buffer by the time you ran grep.

Also the early microcode method won't work on a 32-bit kernel for some reason. I guess Intel doesn't care about old CPUs.

----------

## mahdi1234

Thanks for info, indeed I have 32-bit kernel so then I guess I would need to look into some other method.

----------

## bunder

Sounds like the file you stuffed into the kernel didn't load.  By chance did you see multiple lines from iucode-tool?  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1075040.html

----------

## mahdi1234

bunder - I only get one

 *Quote:*   

> selected microcodes:
> 
>   050/001: sig 0x000306d4, pf_mask 0xc0, 2017-11-17, rev 0x0028, size 18432
> 
> 

 

----------

## Josef.95

 *mahdi1234 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    0.000000] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x25 (or later)
> ```
> ...

 

This should be fixed with a BIOS/Firmware Update for your Motherboard.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I also can't make my firmware do the early load.  Intel suggests

```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/microcode/reload
```

This does work for me.

I have no idea if it is advisable or not

----------

## mahdi1234

Yep, I did upgrade BIOS and indeed the message is gone ... however since microcode in BIOS is now identical with the one in sys-firmware/intel-microcode I'm not sure whether it does something or not (cannot is in dmesg it was updated, but maybe it doesn't overwrite when it's not higher version), lets see when more recent is out.

I will try reload parameter as well and keep this thread updated.

----------

## Ant P.

If the BIOS-provided version is now the same number, there's no need to have the kernel do anything. In fact you can go ahead and remove the microcode driver and intel-microcode, you'll only need to add it back if a newer one comes out and there isn't a BIOS update for it.

----------

